# Serial number on Rice horse trailer



## Ampera (29 June 2016)

Hi, its not maybe the right forum for this topic, but I really need some help to find serial number (vin-number) on my old Rice horse trailer. It should be on the A-frame, but where exactly? How many numbers? Production year is somewhere between 1980-1990... 
Please help!


----------



## KrujaaLass (19 June 2017)

Is there a little plate with numbers anywhere


----------



## popsdosh (19 June 2017)

Its not unusual for it to be missing. On Rice they tended to be on the front nearside corner of the box or sometimes stamped into the top of the A frame.


----------



## dozzie (20 June 2017)

My old one was stamped on the A frame at the front. My newer one has a plate also on the A frame.


----------

